# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Katheryn The Deserticola

## dellboy177

Katheryn is a possible clutch mate of Brazen, my male. Markings are not as richly contrasted as Brazens, but she has a beautiful red running through her dorsal pattern. Bit small and thin, possibly due to the pet store husbandry. She's also a psycho!!  :Wink:

----------

_satomi325_ (06-25-2014)

----------


## dellboy177

Mark.

----------

